# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Blueberry Cheesecake!!!

## Money Boss Hustla

Guys...I just made this...it is amazing!!

1 cup of low fat cottage cheese
1 scoop protein powder (I used Biotest Grow Vanilla)
1 cap full of coconut extract
1 cap full of vanilla extract
1 1/2 teaspoons of Udo's oil
2 tablespoons brown sugar twin
3/4 cup of blueberries (I used thawed ones)

Mix first 6 ingredients with a hand blender until very smooth. Spread out in a shallow dish. Put blueberries on top.

It's like 50 grams of protein with almost no fat or carbs!!!!!

You have got to try this...it's like the real deal!!!

----------


## painintheazz

Looks pretty good, I will try it sometime.

Pain

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> _Originally posted by painintheazz_ 
> *Looks pretty good, I will try it sometime.
> 
> Pain*


You will swear you're eating cheesecake!!

----------


## Needtobeswoledup

What is UDOS oil?

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> _Originally posted by Needtobeswoledup_ 
> *What is UDOS oil?*


Don't buy flaxseed oil or crap like that...this is the best oil on the market. It's the only oil I take...omega 3 and omega 6 fatty acids!

Quote:

Udo's Choice Ultimate Oil Blend is a special blend of carefully chosen, natural, unrefined oils. It contains oils from fresh, certified organic flax, sesame and sunflower seeds, as well as oils from wheat germ, rice germ and oat germ. 

Natural, unrefined Udo's Choice contains an ideal balance of the essential fatty acids (EFAs) omega 3 (alpha-linolenic) and omega 6 (linoleic). These EFAs are so called because they are essential to life itself. They cannot be created by the body and must be obtained through diet. Refined, hydrogenated oils turn EFAs into harmful trans-fatty acids, and studies show most contemporary Western diets are lacking in omega 3. To compensate for this, many consumers have turned to unrefined flax oil, high in omega 3. But, having the right balance between omega 3 and omega 6 is equally important. Too much of one will cause a deficiency of the other. Over the long term flax oil alone can lead to a shortage of omega 6. 

Udo's choice was developed to address the need for a single oil that provides both EFAs in the correct amounts. The 2:1 ratio of 3s to 6s in Udo's Choice Ultimate Oil Blend goes beyond anything previously available. It's the healthy solution to all your EFA needs. 

This oil blend is rich in lecithin, which provides the building materials for healthy cell membranes. It also contains medium chain triglycerides -- easy to digest and assimilate, they are used directly by our cells as a source of energy without increasing fat deposition. Vitamin E is added to improve shelf-life and to act as a free radical scavenger in the body. 

Udo's Choice Ultimate Oil Blend is pressed at a temperature of less than 50 degrees Celsius and, more importantly, in the absence of light and oxygen. The use of nitrogen-flushed, amber glass bottles further protects the oil from light and oxygen and helps to insure maximum stability. 

MCTs can improve liver function and fat absorption. Unlike fats and oils, they are not transported through the lymphatic system during digestion, but go directly to the liver where they are burned to provide energy. Burned like carbohydrates, MCTs are a good source of energy for athletes. They have been shown to lower cholesterol levels and help people with irritable bowel problems 

Like all fresh-pressed oils, Udo's Choice is sensitive to light, air and heat. It should not be used for frying, deep-frying or sautéing, but can otherwise replace most oils in food preparation and can be used in all the same ways as flax oil. 

Udo's Choice is excellent for making delicious healthy salad dressings and can be mixed with yogurt or tofu. Try serving it on steamed vegetables or baked potatoes, adding it to homemade veggie soup (after cooking), or mixing it with extra virgin olive oil in dishes such as homus and tabouleh. It adds zing to brown rice and can make both hot and cold cereals more nutritious. 

Athletes may benefit by adding Udo's Choice to their favorite protein shake. It can also be added to fresh vegetable juices. 

Udo's Choice actually brings out and improves the natural flavors of the foods to which it is added. You can consume it on its own, by the spoonful. 

Udo's Choice Ultimate Oil Blend Ingredients: Flax oil*, sunflower oil*, sesame oil, medium chain triglycerides, evening primrose oil (12.6 mg GLA per tablespoon), rice germ and bran oil, soy lecithin, d-alpha tocopheral (natural vitamin E), oat germ and bran oil. (*from certified organically grown seeds).

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> _Originally posted by Peter North_ 
> *hey money,where can you get UDOS?? GNC, VitaminShoppe, or online??*


I can pretty much get it anywhere in Canada.

Do a google search and see if you can get it anywhere close to you. It should be refridgerated at all times.

It's the best stuff going. I know so many BB'ers and fitness women who take it.

If you can't get it...maybe try some flaxseed oil. Just not as good as an omega 3-6-9 oil.

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> _Originally posted by Peter North_ 
> *hey money,where can you get UDOS?? GNC, VitaminShoppe, or online??*


http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/browse/...e=SearchResult

----------


## demetri

Wow Money, looks like I wasn't the only one to go and hear Udo speak. You got him down verbatim  :Clapping Hands:  

Udo's oil is simply good stuff. I find that I just feel better when I take it and my skin is really soft from in as well. It always impresses the ladies  :Wink:

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

I've been using Udo's oil since 97ish. Maybe a bit before. My friend in SK recommended it to me (his Mom was a big health nut.) Anyway I use it constantly...bar none the best oil product on the market.

I just PM'd you.

----------


## Jack87

Looks good... Have to try it...

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Has anyone made it yet? Guys/gals it is f'ing amazing!!

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

I'm bumping b/c it's soooooo good.

----------


## G Child

I have a bit of free time, gonna try it out

----------


## tdzzii72

Just ordered myself some UDO's oil online. It was like $14 w/shipping. Can't wait to try this recipe!

----------


## GetPsycho

dddaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn that loooks good. i will make some later this week. will probably substitute strawberries for the blueberries though

----------


## tdzzii72

Damit! They sent me UDO's Choice "Pet Essentials For Cats" at Iherbs.com instead of UDO's oil. I was about to use it too until I read the label. Sure glad that didn't happen.

----------


## Needtobeswoledup

I just tried this recipe and let me tell you it is badass! Definately gets a bump, I feel like i'm cheating. I'm gonna eat this all the time! Bet it would be good with strawberries too...

----------


## Needtobeswoledup

I do have to mention it tastes more like coconut cream pie than cheesecake to me but either way it's awesome... maybe i used 2 much coconut

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> I just tried this recipe and let me tell you it is badass! Definately gets a bump, I feel like i'm cheating. I'm gonna eat this all the time! Bet it would be good with strawberries too...


Did you not believe me!?  :Big Grin:

----------


## MachZ

That stuff is gooood!!

I mixed mine with strawberries and just whipped it all up together.

Thanks for that.

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Go forth...and spread the gospel...my child. D

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

I'm going to keep bumping this until everyone tries it.

F'ing amazing!

----------


## Spoon

That sounds soooooo sinful. something that good must have something deadly in it. il be sure to give it a go when i have the time. thanks for the recipe

----------


## Bcrown1

This is awesome... Thanks for the recipe M.B.H.

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> This is awesome... Thanks for the recipe M.B.H.


IMHO this is the best recipe on the board. No offense anyone.

----------


## TheChosenOne

> IMHO this is the best recipe on the board. No offense anyone.


I made this just yesterday and it tasted a little bitter to me. I think it was the low fat cottage cheese taste if i had to nail it down. Any suggestions?

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Could be your protein powder.

Did you use Udo's oil?

----------


## dalcowbag

tried this the other day with one scoop vanilla and one scoop choc. . . very very good!!

----------


## TheChosenOne

> Could be your protein powder.
> 
> Did you use Udo's oil?


I did use GNC vanilla protein which isnt the best tasting vanilla. Plus I used good old flax and not Udo's Oil. That may be the difference but I wouldnt think so. It just tasted pretty bitter whatever it was. Maybe I will try with Cow's idea of choc and vanilla. 
On a side note I found that if you throw some strawberries in a blender with a decent amount of splenda and blend it to a paste and throw it on top of the cheesecake it tastes much better than just plain strawberries.

----------


## Pure Power

I love this one. I made it b4 I would have posted it but I never even noticed this part of the forum b4. I make this fast ghetto version where I use 7-8 oz of rocitta some high fiber whole grain sugarfree granolla and 6 or so quatrered strawberries mix it together in a tupperwear container and fly to work. It makes an amazing desert or snack that is way fast. Not as tastey as money boss's but still amazing for only taking me 4 min and nothing but plastic spoon. I will try udos in it next time to see if it helps. Never used udos in making food just drank it str8 up, thanks for the idea boss!

----------


## Phatso

is this recipe ok in a cuttin diet??

----------


## TheChosenOne

It has about 15-20g Carbs and something like 10g of Fat. Is it perfect No, Could you find worse Yes. I know it wont break your cutting attempts so if you chose to incorporate it that is your call. I personally only do protein and fat meals at one time and protein and carb meals after lifting; never combining the two.

----------


## bor

> Guys...I just made this...it is amazing!!
> 
> 1 cup of low fat cottage cheese
> 1 scoop protein powder (I used Biotest Grow Vanilla)
> 1 cap full of coconut extract
> 1 cap full of vanilla extract
> 1 1/2 teaspoons of Udo's oil
> 2 tablespoons brown sugar twin
> 3/4 cup of blueberries (I used thawed ones)
> ...


OK, so what then do you bake it or just eat it?

If you bake it at how much and for how long?

Can I use olive oil instead of udo's oil? (can't get udo's)

Instead of brown sugar twin any artificial swetener will do, or do I just use plain brown sugar?

How many g is a cap of coconut and vanilla extract?

----------


## diesel21

can't wait to try it///

----------


## bor

> OK, so what then do you bake it or just eat it?
> 
> If you bake it at how much and for how long?
> 
> Can I use olive oil instead of udo's oil? (can't get udo's)
> 
> Instead of brown sugar twin any artificial swetener will do, or do I just use plain brown sugar?
> 
> How many g is a cap of coconut and vanilla extract?



???????????

----------


## TheChosenOne

No you dont bake it you just eat it as is.

You could use olive oil although it would change the taste. I have used regular flax oil and was told that tastes worse than Udo's. Reportedly Udo's is the best tasting oil around. 

I guess any artificial sweetner would do but why not just add both brown sugar twin and splenda. I wouldnt use brown sugar simply because of all the carbs that are in it.

I'm not sure why it matters how many g's are in a capful. Just pour the liquid into a cap and dump it in. If that isnt precise enough for you then go with like 1/4 of a teaspoon. That is probably about what one capful is.

----------


## bor

Thanks a lot TCO! I supose it firms up after a while, or is it like a cream?

----------


## TheChosenOne

It has the consistency of cottage cheese basically

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

BUMP!

This rocks!

----------


## Heracles74

> BUMP!
> 
> This rocks!



what is Udo's oil?

----------


## G-Force

question

i dont understand how you can say it has virtually no carbs or fat when some of the ingredients are Udo's Oil, Blubberries and brown sugar
 :Hmmmm:  


still sounds nice though

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> question
> 
> i dont understand how you can say it has virtually no carbs or fat when some of the ingredients are Udo's Oil, Blubberries and brown sugar
>  
> 
> 
> still sounds nice though


Brown SUGAR TWIN. Sugar substitute.

Udo's Oil is good for you.

Big deal on the blueberries. Beats eating other snacks!

----------


## LAW

Im so glad I found this. Im going on vacation and im going to try it. blueberries are low in carbs anyway and sound's like it will take the edge off a sweet tooth. Thanks for sharing this recipie

----------


## PRacer

hey whats up, omg the recipe looks sooooooo f ing good lol, how many calories do you think it has? and is it easy and come out correcT?

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

No idea on cals. One of the best desserts I have had...and it is decent on the diet.

----------


## mitch911

sugar twin just doesnt cut it for me...tried some in my oatmeal instead of splenda 1 day and had to chuck the oatmeal..

----------

